# Definition of TRUE Consult



## kseifert (Apr 15, 2009)

I was taught a TRUE consult could ONLY be requested by a Physician.
However CPT notes say Physician or other appropriate source (ex: PA, NP, chiro, etc)  
So..the request does NOT have to come from an MD?
Thanks for your time
Karen S


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 16, 2009)

It can come from a _*qualified*_ NPP......

Specifically, a consultation service is distinguished from other evaluation and management (E/M) visits because it is provided by a physician *or *qualified nonphysician practitioner (NPP) whose opinion or advice regarding evaluation and/or management of a specific problem is requested by another physician or other appropriate source. *The qualified NPP may perform consultation services within the scope of practice and licensure requirements for NPPs in the State in which he/she practices*.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

30.6.10


----------



## kseifert (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Rebecca,
Karen S


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 16, 2009)

*School nurse*

Rebecca's information is accurate for the consulting physician. But I think you are asking who can *request* the consultation. 

One example I remember from my training is that a consultation might be requested by a school nurse for advice on treating a child's issues when at school.

It still has to be a qualified requestor. The patient cannot request the consultation him/herself. 


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mb12345 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, it can come from another qualified source example: nurse practioner


----------

